# wpa_supplicant doesn`t work

## XanderGentoo

Hi!

I have a problem. My wpa_supplicant doesn`t work, it happened suddenly, I did nothing.

Symptoms - pc can`t get an ip address, some errors with wpa_cli:

```

~ # wpa_cli

wpa_cli v2.0

Copyright (c) 2004-2012, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlo1'

Interactive mode

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

<4>WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

<4>WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

<4>WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<4>WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

<4>WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<4>Failed to initiate AP scan

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>Trying to associate with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce (SSID='Tr0l0l0' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Association request to the driver failed

<3>Associated with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce completed [id=0 id_str=]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=d8:eb:97:10:4c:ce reason=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

```

~ # less /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

#Home

network={

ssid="Tr0l0l0"

psk=cb20ff6b2fb04d5933d2dc37aefb57311baf1dffc8a723d0b9c27ab2eac66425

}

```

```

~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlo1="-Dwext"

config_enp0s25="dhcp"

config_wlo1="dhcp"

```

thanks for the help

----------

## wrc1944

If you're running ~Arch, it might be this:

I had to drop back to the previous version (wpa_supplicant-2.0-r2:0) by putting this in /etc/package.mask, and re-merging:

```
 >=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.1 
```

Then I quit wpa_supplicant, and restarted it, and in several seconds it reconnected by itself- running normally again.

Apparently the update has a problem, at least with my system.  I masked it on all my systems, until I see another update show up, then I'll try again.

----------

